# linux mit windows verkabeln



## Tob (24. Dezember 2001)

Hi ich benutze SUSE linux 7.2 und windows 98se auf beiden rechnern läuft eine Funktionierende Neztwerkkarte, ich kann auch über daten die mir der Apache zu verfügung stellt mit meine Browser zugreifen. Jetzt zu meinem Problem : Wie kann ich mit dem Linuxrechner auf die Windowsfreigaben zugreifen ? Und wie kann ich mit dem windowsrechner auf den Linuxrechner zugreifen ?

tob


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Dezember 2001)

Zum Thema Windows auf Linux zugreifen:

Mittels Samba kannst Du sogenannte "shares" freigeben, auf die der Benutzer von Windows aus zugreifen kann. Eine ausführlichere Hilfestellung findest du unter: http://www.pl-berichte.de/work/server/index.html => Unterthema: Windows-File-Server


----------

